# d3d.dll error



## superman28 (Nov 6, 2002)

after getting my new video card going I made sure all the of my games worked all did expect for one which stated Deer Hunter 6 has cause an error at d3d.dll I reinstall the game but it gave me the say error I have windows ME! what could be the problem! it worked fine on my old video card!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Two things to do. One is to find the web site for this game and see if there's a patch.
the second is to test your DirectX.

GO to start>Run and type
dxdiag
Press enter

Click the Display tab
Test Direct 3 D 
what are the results?


----------



## Muddville (Nov 6, 2002)

Under Troubleshooting, see ""I receive an error message about a missing DDRAW.DLL, D3D.DLL, or DSOUND.DLL file" here


----------



## superman28 (Nov 6, 2002)

Well, I reinstalled directX,and the game but still getting the error message- Deer hunter 6 has cause an error in d3d.dll....
I have no idea what try next I have tryed just about every thing!!
any suggestion


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you run dxdiag as suggested? The results of testing direct 3D may give a clue.

Also, did you go to the game Web site and look to see if there was any information on a problem with this game? 


One other thing to try is this:

Turn Down the Hardware Acceleration before you play the game. Here's how.
Go To System Properties>Performance>Graphics Button
This will bring you to a page with a slider. Turn off Hardware Acceleration and play the game. No Error? Turn up Hardware Acceleration litle by little until you get the error again. This will allow you to find a level at which you might be able to play the game. 

If it works, you should look for newer Video Drivers. If none are to be found, playing the game with reduced Hardware acceleration is a workaround.


----------



## superman28 (Nov 6, 2002)

yes all of the above has been done!
I still get the d3d.dll error
what does it mean away?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

What is the exact wording of the error message, please?

If you have reinstalled DirectX and you have the newest video drivers available, and reducing Hardware acceleration doesn't help.. Additionally if there is not a patch available at the game site, then I don't know what else to suggest. 

Please post the exact error message.


----------

